# The Fastest Way To Shed and Shred



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Right, I want to go on a personal project, and I'd love your input if you know what you're talking about.

I'm not interested in bulk and bodybuilding. Just aiming to get to 10% body fat.

My BMI is probably around the 27 mark right now, so I'm not obese. To this fat filled world I look normal. But for a 28 year/old, I know I'm carrying a bit too much fat.

I only stipulate:


I'll not be starving all the time. I must be able to function to do daily duties.
No gym. Dumbells/barbell, pull up bar are okay, as well as running.
Exercise must not take more than 30 mins/day.
No supplements allowed.
Not detrimental to long-term health.

That's pretty much it.

If I have to read a book, that's okay. If I must go veggie, that's okay. If training is intense, that's okay.

Within the rules, I'm willing to do what works _the fastest!_

Share your thoughts.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Circuit training and low carbohydrates diet. Could you cycle to work?


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

bigmc said:


> Circuit training and low carbohydrates diet. Could you cycle to work?


I'm thinking HIIT, but I wanted to check in for other opinions.

I work from home and I study at a college 100 yards from where I live, so there's no commuting.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

HITT, 5/6 small meals a day, lots of water, no alcohol...

Green tea helps too...

:thumb:


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> HITT, 5/6 small meals a day, lots of water, no alcohol...
> 
> Green tea helps too...
> 
> :thumb:


No alcohol isn't a problem. Lots of water will require something to remind me. I've a bad habit of going hours and hours without drinking water.

I drink about 4 mugs of tea/day and 1 mug of coffee on average.

I always wondered if the frequent eating thing actually made much of a difference.

Never got on the Green tea bandwagon. How does it help with burning fat? I imagine it might be more to do with the fact that chocolate digestive biscuits don't go as well with Green tea, so there's less of those eaten.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I have a 2 litre bottle of water with either a juiced lime or lemon in at my desk to help with the water intake.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I would get rid of the normal tea and coffee..and biscuits! :lol:

I can only say what helped with me... green tea and grazing speeds up your metabolism..

Humans are designed to graze, not eat 3 big meals a day, so this helps control your blood sugar levels..

:thumb:


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

"hitt"

???


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

High intensity interval training


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

High Intensity Interval Training... HIIT (I got the I and the T round the wrong way :lol

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-intensity_interval_training

:thumb:


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

bigmc said:


> I have a 2 litre bottle of water with either a juiced lime or lemon in at my desk to help with the water intake.


Okay, so I'll get a 2lt bottle of water and aim to go through that each day.



The Cueball said:


> I would get rid of the normal tea and coffee..and biscuits! :lol:
> 
> I can only say what helped with me... green tea and grazing speeds up your metabolism..
> 
> ...


Yeah, my diet needs to totally change. It's more important than exercise, but I'll be doing both. It's where I need the most guidance. Not because I eat badly. I don't by most standards.

I might drop all drinks bar water.



Hair Bear said:


> "hitt"
> 
> ???


High Intensity Interval Training


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

So no super fast strip the fat diet plan experts on here?

Here's what I'm thinking:

Exercise: HIIT running and large muscle groups.
Diet: High veg, medium protein, low starchy carbs.

If you have super fat loss tricks, let me know. I'm going to diary this, and measure results.


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

Good luck matey, I've plateaued with my weight loss at present, 104 kg down to 89 (although it was 87 the other week) and a change of direction may just kick start me again.
Cheers
AC:thumb:


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

andycole said:


> Good luck matey, I've plateaued with my weight loss at present, 104 kg down to 89 (although it was 87 the other week) and a change of direction may just kick start me again.
> Cheers
> AC:thumb:


That's great, Andy! Fantastic.

How did you accomplish that?


----------



## kmmfc1 (Jan 26, 2010)

Try out Crossfit (www.Crossfit.com). Workouts can be done in 20 mins and you're absolutely gubbed afterwards.

Also, start drinking lots of water and cut out anything high in saturated fat.


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

tomah said:


> That's great, Andy! Fantastic.
> 
> How did you accomplish that?


1.Cut out drinking coke at work and started on water, I have a 500 ml water bottle on the desk and try to drink the contents 3 times a day.
2. Bought a treadmill back in April, started with 1.5 miles 3 times a week and have slowly built up to 4 mile sessions.
3. Set myself a target of 500 miles worth of exercise from April to December 31st, beat that the other week so on towards 600 now, included 40 miles or so in the gym when on holiday in Mexico during the summer!! (went with mates who thought I was mad!!)
4. Got a turbo trainer for the bike recently as the weather hasn't been up to getting out on the road

Other than that I've stopped taking milk in my coffee and tried to control my alcohol intake. When I went for my work medical in August the doc praised me for the changes. Hoping it will be a big difference in the results of the 2011 medical when I get there.

Good luck with getting to where you want to be, I'm setting my exercise goal at 1000 miles for 2011 and signed on for Lincoln 10K in April.
Cheers
Andy:thumb:


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

kmmfc1 said:


> Try out Crossfit (www.Crossfit.com). Workouts can be done in 20 mins and you're absolutely gubbed afterwards.
> 
> Also, start drinking lots of water and cut out anything high in saturated fat.


I've heard of Crossfit.

tbh, their site has to be one of the confusing I've ever been on. I have no idea what I'm supposed to do to start following it.

I think I'll invent my own HIIT workout plan.


----------



## Griff.. (Dec 18, 2010)

Try Duken diet, no sugar or carbs.
I've lost 3st 9 LB since august with no exercise at all, apart from walking everywhere I can but no gym or running.
Loose lots at the start and I'm on a constant 2LB a week now.
Good luck, eat as much meat as you can chicken is the best.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Its 70% diet easy. Low carbs, and ALL carbs to be consumed before 1 pm. Greens fill you up at tea time with some lean meat so you are not starving. No beer, it slows metabolism right down. Drink lots of water, green tea, and couple of cups of coffee in the morning and 1 before training, it raises your core temperature aiding fat burning. When at the gym if doing weights do them first then your cardio meaning you are already in fat burning territory when hitting the treadmill. Lots of little meals keeping the hunger away and stopping the cravings:thumb:


----------

